

Man travels 1,056 miles to claim bogus prize - r0h1n
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-india-26012779

======
Casseres
Start-up idea? Digital signatures for cell phone calls/texts. Doesn't have an
official signature and is not self-signed family member, ignore the text/call.

------
sdegutis
Oh, poor man. I'm not sure this article is on-topic for HN, but it's such a
sad story and I feel bad for him.

